# [Reseau] Ma freebox se gauffre (résolu)

## SlashRhumSlashNeisson

Salut à tous,

Voilà quelques temps que je traine un problème de réseau.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Config FREEBOX:

--> freebox V4 en routeur

--> dhcp : activé

--> Affectation d'IP par macadress (3 machines dans mon réseau local)

--> Réservation de 4 plages d'adresses (3 + 1 pour un invité)

Config machines réseau local:

--> 2 clients + 1 server

--> dhcpcd pour les 3 machines

Etat réseau local:

--> les 3 machines fonctionnent sans problèmes et elles ont bien l'IP attribuée par la config FREEBOX.

--> elles accèdent au net sans problème.

--> openssh et proftpd installé sur le server.

--> openssh installé sur une machine client.

Constat et scénarii:

démarrage du server

```

* Starting eth0

*   Bringing up eth0

*       dhcp

*       Running dhcpcd ...                                                                          [ ok ]

*       eth0 received address 192.168.0.4/24

* Mounting network filesystems ...                                                            [ ok ]

* Checking proftpd configuration ...                                                           [ ok ]

* Starting proftpd ...

        SERVER - 127.0.0.1:xxxxx masquerading as xx.xxx.xxx.xxx                   [ ok ]

* Starting sshd ...

```

```
#ifconfig

eth0      Lien encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0E:7F:6F:E8:8A

          inet adr:192.168.0.4  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Masque:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:4153442 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:4494357 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 lg file transmission:1000

          RX bytes:3109513248 (2965.4 Mb)  TX bytes:3300696633 (3147.7 Mb)

          Interruption:11 Adresse de base:0x4000

lo        Lien encap:Boucle locale

          inet adr:127.0.0.1  Masque:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:10 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:10 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 lg file transmission:0

          RX bytes:3772 (3.6 Kb)  TX bytes:3772 (3.6 Kb)
```

Ensuite je démarre une machine client

```

* Starting eth0

*   Bringing up eth0

*       dhcp

*       Running dhcpcd ...                                                                          [ ok ]

*       eth0 received address 192.168.0.1/24

* Mounting network filesystems ...                                                            [ ok ]

```

--> connection en ssh sur le server: OK   :Wink: 

--> connection sur le server ftp: OK   :Wink: 

Je fais ensuite du scp afin de récupérer un fichier video

```
scp monserver@192.168.0.4:/home/client1/fichier_video .
```

le fichier est bien copié dans la home de ma machine client1.   :Wink: 

par contre après celà, plus de réseau sur les 2 machines.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Je redémarre le réseau sur le server:

```

# /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart

 * Unmounting network filesystems ...                                                                        [ ok ]

 * Stopping proftpd ...                                                                                              [ ok ]

 * Stopping sshd ...                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * Stopping eth0

 *   Bringing down eth0

 *     Stopping dhcpcd on eth0 ...                                                                                [ ok ]

 *     Shutting down eth0 ...                                                                                       [ ok ]

 * Starting eth0

 *   Bringing up eth0

 *     dhcp

 *       Running dhcpcd ...

err, eth0: timed out

warn, eth0: using IPV4LL address 169.254.156.234                                              [ ok ]

*       eth0 received address 169.254.156.234/16

 * Mounting network filesystems ...                                                                            [ ok ]

 * Checking proftpd configuration ...                                                                           [ ok ]

 * Starting proftpd ...

SERVER - 127.0.0.1:xxxxx masquerading as xx.xxx.xxx.xxx                                             [ ok ]

 * Starting sshd ...                                                                                                   [ ok ]

```

--> idem sur la machine client   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Et là je n'ai plus qu'a rebooter ma freebox.

Le fait de faire un transfert de fichier du server ftp vers un client et du 

```
nmap -v 192.168.0.4
```

 provoque le même résultat   :Idea: 

J'ai fais le tour de mes fichiers de conf réseau, sans résultat.

Quelqu'un aurait il une piste   :Idea: 

Merci

----------

## nigaiden

Hmmm, je pense que tu essayes de faire circuler des fichiers illégaux sur ton réseau local ; la freebox le détecte et se coupe pour t'empêcher d'être hors la loi. Plus sérieusement, je n'ai aucune piste mais je te recommande de supprimer la composante DHCP (i.e. mettre des IP fixes) pour isoler le problème. Avant ça, est-ce que tu pourrais essayer d'allumer ton deuxième client quand la freebox semble plantée, et voir si celui-ci récupère une adresse ? Vérifie aussi le branchement des câbles et les LED d'activité sur les cartes réseau ainsi que sur la freebox.

----------

## SlashRhumSlashNeisson

Salut, 

J'ai renommé le fichier video avec l'extension .legal et là ça marche.   :Laughing: 

Non je plaisante, pour info c'est de la video enregistrée avec mencoder sur la freebox.   :Wink: 

Pour le test après que la freebox se soit plantée, j'obtiens les mêmes effets sur le client2.

c'est le server DHCP de la freebox qui se gauffre.

----------

## lesourbe

 *SlashRhumSlashNeisson wrote:*   

> 
> 
> c'est le server DHCP de la freebox qui se gauffre.

 

Ca ne te ferait perdre la connexion qu'à l'expiration du bail.

Il y a donc forcement autre chose.

à quand 

```
ssh mafreebox
```

 ?

----------

## Enlight

j'ai une explication assez personelle a ce problème :

En fait aucun mystère les freebox sont des daubes infames et des qu'on leur demande un effort de bande passante elle s'ecroulent comme des merdes. Pour ma part je me demanderait plutot si le fichier a réussi intégralement son transfert.

----------

## SlashRhumSlashNeisson

Salut et merci de vos réponses,

Je n'ai pas encore isolé le problème, par contre après connexion du server et des cients, si je débranche du hub le rj45 provenant de la freebox, les tests de transfert via ssh se déroulent sans problèmes.

Doc a priori pas de pb de cables   :Rolling Eyes: 

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Pour ma part je me demanderait plutot si le fichier a réussi intégralement son transfert.

 

Oui, pas de soucis les tailles sont cohérentes   :Wink: 

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> des qu'on leur demande un effort de bande passante elle s'ecroulent

 

D'accord avec toi pour le transfert mais celà n'explique pas que 

```
nmap -v 192.168.0.4
```

fasse planter la box   :Rolling Eyes: 

Je vais essayer de passer en IP fixe sur 2 machines pour test.

----------

## Poch

Question con, t'as sniffé un peu le traffic pour voir ce qui se passe? Tu pourrais avoir des infos sur les paquets qui passent et peut-être essayer d'identifer le problème et voir plus en détails ce qui fait planter ta box... On sait jamais.

----------

## lesourbe

 *SlashRhumSlashNeisson wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> nmap -v 192.168.0.4
> ```
> ...

 

elle plante ou elle te blacklist ? (une fonction cachée ... j"y crois pas mais bon ... )

EDIT : avec ce soft qui ouvre des ports et dès qu'on le titille -> blacklist.

----------

## SlashRhumSlashNeisson

La vérité est ailleurs   :Rolling Eyes: 

je viens de faire 2 tests successifs avec la même conf qu'à l'origine

1er test: 

--> connection du server et du client

--> je ping la freebox

```

ping 192.168.0.254

PING 192.168.0.254 (192.168.0.254) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from 192.168.0.254: icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=0.918 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.0.254: icmp_seq=2 ttl=64 time=0.802 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.0.254: icmp_seq=3 ttl=64 time=0.703 ms
```

--> je lance le scp sur une video de 400Mo

```
scp server@server:/home/server/video_de_400Mo.avi 
```

.

```

video_de_400Mo.avi       100%  400MB   2.6MB/s   02:52

```

--> je ping pendant le scp la freebox   :Wink: 

--> dès la fin du scp:

le ping s'arrête   :Crying or Very sad: 

```
 64 bytes from 192.168.0.254: icmp_seq=4 ttl=64 time=0.684 ms

^C

--- 192.168.0.254 ping statistics ---

52 packets transmitted, 40 received, 23% packet loss, time 51090ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 0.587/1.171/4.271/0.949 ms
```

--> je relance le ping

```
 ping 192.168.0.254

PING 192.168.0.254 (192.168.0.254) 56(84) bytes of data.

exit

From 192.168.0.1 icmp_seq=29 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.0.1 icmp_seq=30 Destination Host Unreachable
```

2ème test:

--> j'effectue la même manipulation avec cette fois un scp sur un .jpg

```
scp server@server:/home/server/image.jpg .
```

```
ping 192.168.0.254

PING 192.168.0.254 (192.168.0.254) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from 192.168.0.254: icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=4.49 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.0.254: icmp_seq=2 ttl=64 time=0.868 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.0.254: icmp_seq=3 ttl=64 time=0.768 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.0.254: icmp_seq=4 ttl=64 time=0.684 ms

^C

--- 192.168.0.254 ping statistics ---

4 packets transmitted, 4 received, 0% packet loss, time 3013ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 0.684/1.702/4.490/1.611 ms
```

--> après transfert, pas de PB   :Idea: 

Ce qui tend a prouver que la taille du fichier transféré à comme influence de planter la Box   :Rolling Eyes: 

Je crois qu'Enlight a raison   :Wink: 

pour info, ma table de routage

```
 # route

Table de routage IP du noyau

Destination     Passerelle      Genmask         Indic Metric Ref    Use Iface

192.168.0.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0

169.254.0.0     *               255.255.0.0     U     0      0        0 eth0

loopback        *               255.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 lo

default         192.168.0.254   0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0
```

Je fais dès que possible un passage en IP statique, mais sans conviction   :Crying or Very sad: 

L'unique solution que je vois c'est l'achat d'un routeur   :Wink: 

----------

## SlashRhumSlashNeisson

Voilà, 

après quelques essais non fructueux, j'ai changé mon angle d'attaque.  :Rolling Eyes: 

Je me suis commandé un WRT54GL sur le net à 47,80€

Reçu ce matin, je l'ai flashé pour OPENWRT   :Wink: 

Après avoir effectué les paramétrages réseau sur le routeur (composante DHCP active) et désactivé le mode routeur et dhcp de ma box, j'ai effectué les mêmes essais avec succès.  :Wink: 

le scp ainsi que le transfert via ftp ne font pas tomber le réseau.

Y a as photo entre le WRT54GL et ma config d'avant   :Laughing: 

La solution était donc hardware plutôt que des fichiers de conf incohérents   :Idea: 

Merci à Enlight pour m'avoir mis sur la piste   :Wink: 

----------

## lesourbe

j'ai pareil à la maison   :Very Happy: 

c'est vrai que ça marche pil poil.

----------

## Slashounet

J'ai fait exactement la même chose il y a quelques mois, et ça tourne nickel.

Franchement, je suis très content du combo WRT54GL+OpenWRT que je mets derrière la "LibreBoîte".

/ounet

----------

